# 2008 rzr axle strength



## canadian brute (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey everyone just got me a 2008 rzr 800 and was getting everything ready for mods and was wondering if stock axles can hold up to a 3 inch lift and 29.5 outlaws and stock clutching. and what clutch kit is better EPI or HL. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wouldnt buy anything clutch related from HL... just my $0.02

For the polaris I think most people prefer Quad Shop Customs

As far as axles, that I can't personally tell you... If you have a smart foot and keep it off the floor in mudholes I think you'll be ok for a while. But eventually, everyone breaks an axle or cup.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

most people who own a rzr (lifted or with huge tires) who experience breakage usually see that the pinion shaft breaks.

here you can see how it just shears off. this has happend to MANY people with larger tires


----------



## crazywes (Jan 27, 2011)

Running a 3" catvos lift with 30" mudlite XXL on my g/f rzr with no prob. We dog it hard in the holes. No breakage. Go to outlaws and things will start breaking.Have a lot of friends we ride with theirs are always snapping axles or diffs, with outlaws. 28" is all we could fit under the 3"lift with out doing the wheel well mod. Any thing bigger will rub mostly when turning. with the 3" lift we added 2" spacers to get the width back, and give her more stability in off camber situations.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive seen the rear explode on at least 5.


----------



## canadian brute (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks for the input everyone. Maybe i'll go with 29.5 swamplites


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

canadian brute said:


> thanks for the input everyone. Maybe i'll go with 29.5 swamplites


 check out the terminator tire by super atv but twisted customs has them also i think and it a sponsor.


----------



## canadian brute (Sep 1, 2009)

i thought those were even heavey'er than the outlaws.


----------

